# drying



## ravenspyz7 (Apr 18, 2009)

what does everyone think the best methord for drying your bud is


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Dark warm place with good airflow.


----------



## mrspliffy (Apr 18, 2009)

i hung mine in the tent i grew it in for 4 days then put it into paper liqour bags,checking on it every once in a while,moving the buds gently sometime taking out the bag a a few mins to let the excess moisture drain slowly from the bud,six days and i was smoking some great bud 2 weeks later after curing in a jar i was smoking the bomb,i only wish i had enough bud in the jar after 4 weeks.take your time patience is mans weakess


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a week out and nothing but ears.  I'll be spending most of my time here for a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

I use a Drybox with a small comp. fan to pull fresh air thru the box. My buds hang on a line in the box. After a week or two,,they go stright to Sealed Mason Jars to cure. Very important to Burp your Jars everyday. Some go from the Drybox to Paper Sacks and then to Jars. Thats up to you. I find my Buds are more sticky this way and I dont like DRY Bud. I like mine to where i have to smoke it in a bowl,,because its to sticky to roll.:hubba: 
The fan goes into the square hole at the bottom. If you look up at the top in the back,,you will see the vent the air is pulled through and across my buds. The wire basket at the bottom is for small buds(Oh and its empty,,cause those little buds are ready to smoke very quickly). The Paper Sacks are for my Suger Leafs to dry and will be used for Hash Oil.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2009)

If not spring or summer, (once cut down to the stump) I use a fan on oscillate behind a stand-alone radiant oil heaters set on/~79degreesFahrenheit once the main fan leaves have been removed. I let dry/crisp up a bit for no less then 3 daze-5daze. Cut the buds from the limbs and seal in my ginormous tupperwares to cure. I love me some tupperware! Happy 4/20 yall!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> If not spring or summer, (once cut down to the stump) I use a fan on oscillate behind a stand-alone radiant oil heaters set on/~79degreesFahrenheit once the main fan leaves have been removed. I let dry/crisp up a bit for no less then 3 daze-5daze. Cut the buds from the limbs and seal in my ginormous tupperwares to cure. I love me some tupperware! Happy 4/20 yall!


 
Is that glass or plastic? Plastic is not good for curing is it? I though it leached some of your Triches cause it's pouress?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm gonna stir this up a bit and suggest that while going through all kinds of speacial processes is cool, the fact is your weed is not going to be more potent if cured. The potency is directly related to two things, thc quantity, and dryness of bud. If the thc molecule has 2 or more water molecules next to it, the potency is down. If the thc molecule has one or no water molecules next to it, it is as potent as it will ever be. And a little drying cabinet is all fine and dandy, but hanging weed has zero effect on potency.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I'm gonna stir this up a bit and suggest that while going through all kinds of speacial processes is cool, the fact is your weed is not going to be more potent if cured. The potency is directly related to two things, thc quantity, and dryness of bud. If the thc molecule has 2 or more water molecules next to it, the potency is down. If the thc molecule has one or no water molecules next to it, it is as potent as it will ever be. And a little drying cabinet is all fine and dandy, but hanging weed has zero effect on potency.


 
I dont remember him asking if it would make it more potent. Just wants to know how to dry and cure it properly. It taste a hell of alot better cured,,which is all fine a DANDY to me. Dont have a clue if it becomes more potent. I cure it for the taste. By the way,,where did ya get that Info,,,(THC molecule Thingy)I would like to read it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Is that glass or plastic? Plastic is not good for curing is it? I though it leached some of your Triches cause it's pouress.


  I've done this nigh for 13 years now and always had great goopy crystally dankety dank skunk. Never heard of that one, would love to read up on this as seeing I've done this for years and never lost potency...ever...not once... You lose potency by ozone exposure during drying or light exposure or whatever exposure. To each their own!  Keeper Green, buds and buddettes!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope your really chonged cuz that made little to zip sense there big guy.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi there 7greeneyes it may not be the chong factor lol possibly just someone given him misinformation :confused2: i honestly would not know but i was of the same conclusion due to numerous things i have read on the subject.
If this is not the case then we may stand corrected but it has been of general opinion in many posts i have read.
I do not have much experience at this game though so if we are wrong i personally welcome been corrected.
All the best friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I've done this nigh for 13 years now and always had great goopy crystally dankety dank skunk. Never heard of that one, would love to read up on this as seeing I've done this for years and never lost potency...ever...not once... You lose potency by ozone exposure during drying or light exposure or whatever exposure. To each their own! Keeper Green, buds and buddettes!





> I hope your really chonged cuz that made little to zip sense there big guy




Dude what tha hell or you talking about. Not once did I tell the guy he would lose Potency..I "Questioned" the use of freaken plastic!!!!
 I have read post's On This Forum,,by very good growers,,not to cure your BUd in Plastic because it leaches or something. I dont much give a **** about your 13yrs of Dank Bud In Plastic. Good for you,,Im proud of ya. 
I thought I might be helping you by asking a question. Thanks,,for the Thanks Bro.
I just done a thread about this kinda crap. And here we go.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey there Cowboy.
Your thinking on plastic is by no means limited to the views of this forum its regarded as being accepted across many forums i have visited.
Another place i am member of which is full of "mass producers", seed bank owners and the like also follow your/our opinion.
7greeneyes i not attacking you here man just passing this on, i have to say that this point of view is widely accepted.
Much love N.B


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Newbud for that Info. I knew I had read it many times,,and it makes sence. Hell Its hard to get that sticky **** off of glass,,much less plastic.
Anyway,,I was just trying to help the guy. Guess ya cant help someone who knows everything already.15yrs exp.
 Hell,maybe 7G can help me. I am willing to listen and learn.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2009)

I stored some weed in a tupperware thing and forgot it. The weed tasted like tupperware.


Oh yeah, I hang mine in a warm place with air circulation, then glass jars.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I cure it for the taste. By the way,,where did ya get that Info,,,(THC molecule Thingy)I would like to read it.


 Oh ok, someone said they cured their weed and it became "the bomb", which implies it got more potent. For sure cured, slightly moist weed tastes extra good not trying to put it down. As far as the molecule thingy, shoot, that is info I've known for decades so I couldn't begin to show you where I read it.


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 26, 2009)

I think people throw it into a jar or plastic tub or whatever and then pull out a piece of cola and smoke it and think something has changed, when in fact they just got a good hit of the cola bud.....tomatoes tomatoes........it's all about preserving......


----------



## Hick (Apr 26, 2009)

I _"think"_ this was originally an overgrow FAQ, or possibly from MJ botany by clarke,. My apology to the author if I'm mistaken. (I prefer to credit the author/source of information correctly)



> Curing takes place after cannabis has been harvested, manicured and partially dried. Most cannabis will retain a significant quantity of moisture within its stems and inner buds even when the outside feels dry. This is especially true for very dense buds, more care must be taken in drying loose airy buds because sometimes they can dry too fast.
> 
> Should a sample of bud become over-dried before proper curing is complete, many different techniques may be used to slightly re-hydrate the bud and continue curing as normal. Fresh buds, orange or lemon peels, lettuce, apple or many other fresh fruits and vegetables can be added to a sealed jar of pot to allow more moisture to diffuse into it. Plain water either sprayed directly on or applied via towel to the buds is also a good way to re-moisten them.
> 
> ...



So, in fact, curing does effect the potency in a positive manner.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Hick,,I knew I had read it somewhere. Not sure this is the one I read,,but it says the same thing.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Thanks Hick,,I knew I had read it somewhere. Not sure this is the one I read,,but it says the same thing.


 

:yeahthat: :aok:


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Apr 27, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I use a Drybox with a small comp. fan to pull fresh air thru the box. My buds hang on a line in the box. After a week or two,,they go stright to Sealed Mason Jars to cure. Very important to Burp your Jars everyday. Some go from the Drybox to Paper Sacks and then to Jars. Thats up to you. I find my Buds are more sticky this way and I dont like DRY Bud. I like mine to where i have to smoke it in a bowl,,because its to sticky to roll.:hubba:
> The fan goes into the square hole at the bottom. If you look up at the top in the back,,you will see the vent the air is pulled through and across my buds. The wire basket at the bottom is for small buds(Oh and its empty,,cause those little buds are ready to smoke very quickly). The Paper Sacks are for my Suger Leafs to dry and will be used for Hash Oil.


 
is it really more sticky i you go straight rom hanging to curing in jars/


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 27, 2009)

AJNAG EKOMS18 said:
			
		

> is it really more sticky i you go straight rom hanging to curing in jars/


 
Not sure,,never used the Paper Bags.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (May 1, 2009)

I like to smoke mine wet, so as to get that extra lighter fluidy taste.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2009)

Friend-of-a-friend said:
			
		

> I like to smoke mine wet, so as to get that extra lighter fluidy taste.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 2, 2009)

properly cured and placed in sealed mason jar glass cannisters

then frozen


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (May 4, 2009)

i harvested 1 plant today nd it smells good but does not have that dank smell to it. im going to hang it in my closet nd cure it over the next 3 weeks,will the smell come after that or is it 2 late?


----------

